# Can you declaw your Chi?



## hollidaysun (Feb 23, 2005)

I've asked my vet and he doesn't do it. But she is tearing up my furniture and she is tearing up me! I have cuts and scrapes all over my legs and arms where she has scratched me! And these are not little nicks! These are full blown gashes in some places! And cutting them just makes it worse because then they have sharp edges!

steph


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

When ever I trim Taders nail {which isnt often anymore since I got tile floors}I use people clippers & then take a nail file & file them down if there is any sharp points. Have you considered dog shoes? I sometimes put baby socks on Taders feet { a little scotch tape holds them on nicely} so he wont scratch any one who comes over.


----------



## hollidaysun (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh my gosh! Why didn't I think of that? I've tried the nail file thing before and it still didn't do the trick. It helps some but they are still sharp. Plus, it doesn't help when she jumps off me and those little back claws just about puncture my thighs or stomach!

steph


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Have you tried those soft claws nail caps? My Aunt uses them on her cat and they seem to work real good. 

good luck


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Keep the nails trimmed and use a dremmel tool. Once you get the knack you should have no problems they leave a nice smooth edge.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

yep soft paws is for dogs and cats. and they are stylish too  look into that. it's more humane.


----------



## Owned (Sep 22, 2004)

All I can say is "Ouch!"  
There has to be something else you can do.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

OMG no you cannot declaw your chi :shock: Do you know that when they declaw a cat? They actually cut the first joint on the paw ouch!!! I would suggest the soft claws also they work very well. Here is a link

http://www.shopping.com/xGS-soft_claws~NS-1~linkin_id-3062405


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.softpaws.net/


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I agree with KJ----please don't declaw your Chihuahua. :shock: I cant even amagine such a thing?????????? :shock:


----------



## hollidaysun (Feb 23, 2005)

Yes! I've heard about it being inhumane to declaw animals. But it's inhumane what she is doing to my legs! I went to Petsmart Friday to see about getting those nailcaps and the guy that helped me said that he had owned Chihuahuas for 10 years and they don't work on them. Then he proceeded to tell me there was really nothing I could do except he suggested the Dremmel thing. So that's probably what I'll have to do. Thanks for the tips everyone!

steph


----------

